# Material to tie nock sets



## Huntinsker (Feb 9, 2012)

I use .014 Halo mostly. 3d works well too. If you use material large enough to not spread the center serving, you'll be tying huge knots. As with anything, over tightening has more to do with the person doing it rather than the material being used. You don't have to really horse them down to get them to stay. There's not actually a lot of up/down pressure on them since they're not holding the loop in place but rather just living inside the loop.

I do 6 wraps above the nock and then 10 below the nock with a gap of 1-2 wraps of center serving between the bottom of the nock and the bottom tied nock set.


----------



## pottergreg (Mar 20, 2015)

I use polyester sewing thread, got it at Walmart. It comes in hundreds of colors and very cheap. I put a drop of Fletch-Tite on the thread while I an wrapping it.


----------



## Aviduser01 (Jan 22, 2017)

I like to use whatever center serving is on the bow. Powergrip/62xs e.t.c.

I've been told 3d is a better choice than halo as halo will flatten out.

One trick is to run the serving through a stick of hot melt. When you burn the tag ends it will hear up the glue and lock everything together


----------



## fern2400 (Sep 24, 2017)

do you really need a nocking point or just the D loop is good enough??


----------



## Tadsit (Oct 22, 2014)

Aviduser01 said:


> I like to use whatever center serving is on the bow. Powergrip/62xs e.t.c.
> 
> I've been told 3d is a better choice than halo as halo will flatten out.
> 
> One trick is to run the serving through a stick of hot melt. When you burn the tag ends it will hear up the glue and lock everything together


I've heard of the stick of hot melt method but have never tried it before. I'll have to give it a go after the season is done.


----------



## sniper68 (Nov 9, 2017)

I use braided fishing line, as I have all sizes..


----------



## ChadD. (Aug 23, 2014)

sniper68 said:


> I use braided fishing line, as I have all sizes..



I was just thinking, “40-50# Power Pro”...


----------



## sniper68 (Nov 9, 2017)

I use 30 and 50# power pro....


----------



## FulcrumArchery (Nov 15, 2015)

Another vote for 3D here.


----------



## Bow Rider (Jan 16, 2015)

BigBill1963 said:


> I've been doing a lot of reading on the best material for tying nock sets. I've read everything from dental floss, Halo, BCY 3d. My main concern is using a small diameter and pulling it tight could separate the serving. I read where dental floss is nice and soft and gives around the nock, but wears out quick. What are you guys using and why? This is my first time tying nock sets and I've never had problems and don't want to start now.


I've used BCY nock and peep thread, and I've used twine from walgreens. The twine is only on my stick bow. The BCY nock thread is cheap and does the job if you're tieing nocks between a d-loop.


----------



## MJBarton (Jan 27, 2017)

I’ve been using halo, works great


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## leoncrandall74 (Apr 9, 2017)

3d works well. No need to over tighten. And if done correctly they adjust up or down (like a nut on a bolt) for perfect fit and nock height adjustments. I usually do 7 or 8 wraps on bottom and 4 or 5 wraps on top.









Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------



## BladePD (Sep 22, 2017)

I use 3d but know of some people who use braided dacron fishing line.


----------



## Ta2guru13 (Dec 16, 2011)

I use cheap sewing thread from the dollar store and cheap watery super glue. Nock sets will never move or come loose. I learned this from a video by bowjunky a long time ago that was done with Jack Wallace. I think it was called “know your bow” series. By far the only way that I will do my nock sets. Before that I used to do the Nuts&Bolts method of using 3D or any other serving type thread and tying 4 knots for the top nock set. And then 10 for the lower.


----------

